# Trade licenses/sponsorships/govt help



## missy (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi...I am an American working with Future Horizon in Dubai and thought you might like some information on the company since they handle getting trade licenses, corporate sponsorships, agency sponsorships and other services related to opening new offices in Dubai, United Arab Emirates. 

Future Horizon General Services provides a comprehensive professional business start-up strategy in Dubai, UAE, including all necessary documents, visas, trade licenses, accommodations, office space and other government services. 

Future Horizon General Services also offers special Business Start-up Packages that will save companies time, money and effort in setting up their Dubai offices. These packages include obtaining a UAE National corporate sponsorship (necessary for all foreign firms), providing assistance for recruiting and hiring qualified employees, gaining approval and licensing from all Dubai governmental agencies, and attaining proper PRO services.

If you need any of our services, please contact me.

Thank you and have a great day!
Missy ODoherty
missyodoherty at gmail dot com
futurehorizon1 dot com


----------



## coldnorth (Aug 1, 2007)

Are they offering anything for people living in Canada? Why did you post that here?


----------



## missy (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi...Canada has been sending a lot of companies to Dubai lately...so anyone who wants to start a business here needs a trade license, sponsorship, visas and office space...I can help with that if needed...let me know.
Missy
missyodoherty at gmail dot com


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

Can I advertise my motor-cycle expertise on this thread also , real cheap way to go !!!!


----------

